# Sprudler ?



## tobi16 (21. Aug. 2009)

ist denn ein Sprudler - also eine Pumpe die Luft reinpumt günstig, insbesondere bei grünem Wasser?


----------



## robsig12 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sprudler ?*

Hallo Tobi,

Deine Fragestellung ist etwas eigenartig zu lesen. Aber ich denke Du hast grünes Wasser im Teich, und möchtest wissen, ob ein Luftsprudelstein Besserung bringen kann.

1. Belüftung schadet erst mal nie. Meines Erachtens ist der Sprudler aber besser im Filter aufgehoben. Ist aber Ansichtssache.

2. Nein bringt bei grünem Wasser über haupt nichts. Da hilft nur eine UVC, falls es sich um Schwebealgen handelt.

3. Falls Dein Teich gerade eingelaufen ist, ist es normal, dass das Wasser grün ist, wenn er schon älter ist, machst Du etwas falsch, sprich zuviel Futter, zuviel Sonne, zuviele Fische, zu kleiner Filter, zu wenig Wasserwechsel, etc....


----------



## tobi16 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sprudler ?*

danke Robert,
Also kann ich sprudeln - aber "schadet nicht" klingt ein bisschen nach - lass es  doch gleich sein !...:
ist ein älterer Teich.
War zuerst braun, dann Teilwasserwechsel mit Hahnwasser ca 50:50, dann grün wie Fußballplatz.

Kann sein, dass UVC Anlage zu klein und Filterpumpe zu klein (die Filtert ja nur ihre Umgebung) Alles voll mit Ablagerungen, aufgewühlt gibts riesige Schmutzwolken.
Außerdem hatten wir Fischnachwuchs, der ungeplant war, somit ist da schon was los in der Pfütze.
Zudem weiß ich nicht mit dem Boden, der ist schlammig, aber es sind keine Steine oder ähnliches drin. Da fehlts noch. Vorschlag?


----------



## robsig12 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sprudler ?*



tobi16 schrieb:


> Also kann ich sprudeln - aber "schadet nicht" klingt ein bisschen nach - lass es  doch gleich sein !...:



Hi Tobi,

habe ich so nicht gesagt. In manchen Teichen bringt das gesprudel schon etwas, kann im schlechtesten Fall auch wieder CO2 aus dem Wasser raustreiben. Meinungen darüber gibt es aber sehr viele. Nur gegen grünes Wasser hilft es definitiv nicht.

BTW ich benuzte nur über den Winter einen Sprudler an der Wasseroberfläche als Eisfreihalter. Über den Sommer hängt er im Filter.


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sprudler ?*

Hallo,

ich hatte zunächst auch sowas. Mitlerweile habe ich ihn aber auch im Filter. ImTeich fand ich ihn eher störend, da mein Teich auch recht klein ist. Was den Sauerstoffgehalt angeht, so konnte ich keinen Unterschied festsellen, ob er nun im Teich liegt,oder im Filter, die Werte waren immer top.

Auch jetzt bei den hohen Temperaturen habe ich immer noch genügend Sauerstoff im Teich.

Zu Anfang hatte ich den Sprudler und einen stark plätschernden Wassereinlauf. Das habe ich geändert. Der Wassereinlauf erzeugt nur noch leichte Wellen. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass meine Pflanzen jetzt weniger Gelb sind, als mit Sprudler und geplätscher.

Für Notfälle und den Winter habe ich aber noch einen Sprudler im Teich, den ich einfach nur einschalten muss.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## tobi16 (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Sprudler ?*

danke, 
ist mir noch eingefallen : im Filter wäre das keine so tolle Idee, der ist ja nur eine kleine Tonne, und darin würde der Schmutz aufgewirbelt werden, aber er soll sich ja unten absetzen...


----------

